# Ott



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

'Maybe the wrong people are running Team NZ' - Spithill - One Sport News | TVNZ

Nice!!!!


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Additional info:

Dana Johannsen: Team should boycott Ellison's skewed Cup farce - Sport - NZ Herald News


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Maybe. Maybe not. Guess we'll find out.


----------

